
Analog to Digital Converter & Digital to Analog Converter - Overview - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/analog-to-digital-converter-digital-to-analog-converter-overview
======
ionela
The real world, where we live day by day, is the realm of analogue signals.
Read this overview about ADC (Analog to Digital Converter) and DAC (Digital to
Analog Converter)

